# My high school did not have cool classes like this...



## HKphooey (Jul 7, 2006)

Now, why didn't I have cool classes in high school like this?
http://www.sltrib.com/westvalley/ci_3995271


----------



## Mcura (Jul 7, 2006)

"Don't make me roll initiative ..."  :ultracool


----------



## Swordlady (Jul 7, 2006)

Now that's cool!  :ultracool  I wish that my high school had some kind of sword art class, though I'm sure that most of the girls wouldn't have gone for it.  I went to an all-girls private high school, and my schoolmates were such...girls.


----------



## oldnewbie (Jul 7, 2006)

I wish I could find that now!
I would love to learn swordfighting techniques!!


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 7, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> Now that's cool! :ultracool I wish that my high school had some kind of sword art class, though I'm sure that most of the girls wouldn't have gone for it. I went to an all-girls private high school, and my schoolmates were such...girls.


 
There is a yound lady in the article's photo.    I could see you running a class like that!


----------



## Blindside (Jul 7, 2006)

Um, it might be "cool" but I sort of wonder about this organization when it lists the instructors names as: "Realm Fire, Knight Stallion, Thunder Wolf,   Knight Sentry, Cobra Shield, Angel Blade, Razor Storm, and Vader Master.  And ranks like: "Lord Master, Warrior Class, and Elite Level 3."  I think someone played a few too many roleplaying games....  and this is coming from another gaming geek.

Lamont

PS: When I moved to Wyoming it was the first time I had ever seen "fly tying" as a high school class, now THAT is cool.


----------



## Hand Sword (Jul 19, 2006)

A roll of the 20 sided die----Miss! I've been beheaded!


----------

